# Light mounting for All Mountain helmets - Urge, POC, Etc ?



## jwaltman (Nov 8, 2010)

I’m going to be buying another helmet soon and I like the idea of some of the Enduro/AM helmets.
I’m considering the POC Trabec, Urge Endur-O-Matic, Giro Feature, (any others?)

I’m not sure how I’ll mount my lights on some of these though. The vents don’t look like they’ll make it easy to use the standard Velcro mounts.
I have a Baja Designs Stryker and a handful of Magicshines (and I may need others/more once the 2012 Light Shootout is complete).

Does anyone have experience/pictures of lights mounted on these or similar helmets?

Thanks


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I use an Exposure Joystick Maxx when riding with both my Giro Xen, and Giro Remedy and it works great on both.

The swivel mount makes the light easy to aim in any direction.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I used small electrical screws and fastened a small mount to my urge enuro matic. LOVE IT, no wiggle and doesn't protrude off. Its for a stryker sl and old stryker pro.


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

mmmm How to add stress points to a lid to help the shell crack faster in an impact


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Well, if you want a nice ($$$) integrated setup there is the Lupine Piko U3 and the Uvex Supersonic helmet. The helmet has special holes for the Piko mount and a battery clip on the back the battery clicks into. 750 lumens on the Piko.



















Piko U3 - GRETNA BIKES.com LLC, LUPINE North America


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

The stock helmet mount that comes with the Strykr SL (and is sold seperately as well) works perfectly on the POC All-Mountain helmet. I mounted up lights on a few of them at the 24hrs of Moab race this past weekend. I run a Specialized Vice A.M. helmet myself and our Strykr series mounts very on it.

Shannon


----------



## jwaltman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip guys. 

I’m not afraid of putting extra holes in the helmet but I’d probably install potted inserts. I’d rather not have to deal with it at all though. 
I’ve seen the Uvex/Lupine combo before. It looks nice but that’s not the type of helmet I’m interested in.

Shannon, that’s helpful (as usual from you).


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Anytime Jwaltman, good luck with your helmet quest. Let me know if you need anything.

Shannon


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

bullcrew said:


> I used small electrical screws and fastened a small mount to my urge enuro matic. LOVE IT, no wiggle and doesn't protrude off. Its for a stryker sl and old stryker pro.


BC that looks superb and very secure. :thumbsup:

The mount you used is the SL mount that came with the light yes? and you drilled that the mount along with your enduro lid to secure it? any close up shots?


----------

